# Ex battery hen



## gazparkin (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello

I recently rescued three ex battery hens and I’ve got a question about some parts of her anatomy that I would really appreciate some advice on.
1. Her eyelid isn’t fully opening but not sure if this means anything or if it’s because of the conditions she’s been in. I’ve got her outside free ranging but it’s not changed.
2.The bottom part of her beak is bigger than the top bit. Is this normal?
3. Her toenails are much longer than the others. Should I trim these?

all advice appreciated!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The eyes are not right/ comb too. She may be sick. so if you have other birds, keep this hen separate until you're sure she is disease free..

The bottom of her beak should not be longer than the top and needs to be clipped back until the top fits over the bottom. Trim a little at a time to avoid bleeding.

Yes, the toe nails should be trimmed back. Again, do this a little at a time with the first nail until you're more confident to what length it should be and to avoid the nail from bleeding.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's pretty typical for ex battery hens to have pale combs. 

Your girl might have some age on her. Which is unusual for battery hens. I would give them a higher nutritional diet than layer feed generally has to help build them up a bit.


----------



## gazparkin (Sep 22, 2021)

Thank you both. All the ex-battery hens have combs like this which is due to the awful conditions they are kept in. It’s getting smaller and redder by the day. She’s in on her own anyway as she’s in time out!

ill trim the nails and beak as you suggest? Is therean implement that you’d recommend todo this?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nail clippers for humans or dogs work. 

LOL Why is she in time out? If she's being pushy this early you're going to have some fun with her. 

But if she's eating and drinking normally I would just stand back and observe her for any negative changes.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> *Nail clippers for humans or dogs work.*
> 
> LOL Why is she in time out? If she's being pushy this early you're going to have some fun with her.
> 
> But if she's eating and drinking normally I would just stand back and observe her for any negative changes.


X 2.


----------



## gazparkin (Sep 22, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Nail clippers for humans or dogs work.
> 
> LOL Why is she in time out? If she's being pushy this early you're going to have some fun with her.
> 
> But if she's eating and drinking normally I would just stand back and observe her for any negative changes.


She’s being a very bad sister at the moment and bullying some of the weaker ones. Rather than remove them from the flock I’ll see if a dose of naughty corner mellows her out!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

gazparkin said:


> She’s being a very bad sister at the moment and bullying some of the weaker ones. Rather than remove them from the flock I’ll see if a dose of naughty corner mellows her out!


I hope she continues to improve for you and kudos on the rescue! Remember she comes with poorly conditioned social skills. Give her time to be a chicken again.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

And welcome to the forum! You will find helpful folks here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

gazparkin said:


> She’s being a very bad sister at the moment and bullying some of the weaker ones. Rather than remove them from the flock I’ll see if a dose of naughty corner mellows her out!


You know, PJ is right. She's going to need a little time to figure out what it is to be a chicken. They will instinctively do the hierarchy thing battery hen or not. Build those weaker birds up, then let her feathered behind out with them. The tables are liable to be turned.


----------



## gazparkin (Sep 22, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> I hope she continues to improve for you and kudos on the rescue! Remember she comes with poorly conditioned social skills. Give her time to be a chicken again.


Absolutely. She’s getting supervised time out of her time out and I keep bringing her in the house for cuddles and ear scratching (which she seems to enjoy)!


----------



## gazparkin (Sep 22, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> And welcome to the forum! You will find helpful folks here.


Thank you ❤


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’m so happy you saved her but I think she looks tired


----------



## gazparkin (Sep 22, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I’m so happy you saved her but I think she looks tired


I agree - her poor little body has been so overworked. She's getting plenty of rest now for sure.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I don’t know if I’m too late but DONT ATTEMPT TO TRIM HER BEAK BY YOURSELF!!!!! One cut too far and her entire beak can become permanently damaged. Take her to a vet, and if anything, gently file it down.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> I don’t know if I’m too late but DONT ATTEMPT TO TRIM HER BEAK BY YOURSELF!!!!! One cut too far and her entire beak can become permanently damaged. Take her to a vet, and if anything, gently file it down.


agreed. If you have not done this before and you fail, it can cause serious damage to the chicken and it's life.


----------

